# Bennie Creek



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

So today out scouting turkey drove up Bennie Creek off 89 and there is a sign ranting about DWR giving access and government violating property rights. Being the nice guy I am we turned around. 

Anyone know the real story. Is it open above the farms?


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

You're good to go once you get above the private. The guy who put up the sign is an interesting fellow, to say the least. Don't pay attention to it, respect the private ground around there and you're fine to go up and down that road to access the public ground, as much as you want.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes , Its open , I was involve with the law suit getting it reoppened..
NOT MUCH SNOW This year!!----
Heres my old chevy at Deer hollow LAST WEEK !!


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

^^what does the amount of snow have to do with this??


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

horn hunter said:


> You're good to go once you get above the private. The guy who put up the sign is an interesting fellow, to say the least. Don't pay attention to it, respect the private ground around there and you're fine to go up and down that road to access the public ground, as much as you want.


Thank you.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

horn hunter said:


> ^^what does the amount of snow have to do with this??


Nothing, Just the fact we're probbly headed for a major drought.:!:.:!:.

First time in 40 years I know of a truck being up there in January....8)..


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> Nothing, Just the fact we're probbly headed for a major drought.:!:.:!:.
> 
> First time in 40 years I know of a truck being up there in January....8)..


It was very bare. Hopefully we will get some spring storms with snow up high and rain low.


----------

